# اشرب الماء امام الكمبيوتر!!!!



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

شعار لابد أن نرفعه لحماية أنفسنا من مخاطر الأجهزة الإلكترونية ...

حيث توصلت دراسة طبية حديثة أجراها مستشار الصحة العامة والطب الوقائي

بوزراة الصحة المصرية إلى أن تناول

لترين من الماء يومياً يساعد على تجنب الإصابة من مخاطر الأجهزة الإلكترونية ...

و كشفت الدراسة أن استخدام الأجهزةالإلكترونية كالكمبيوتر و الميكرويف و

الهاتف الجوال و التعرض لها لفترات طويلة

يتسبب في العديد من المخاطر أقلها إصابة مستخدمها بالإجهاد العقلي و

الذهني , فضلاًعن أن الإشعاعات الصادرة

عنها قد تؤثر على الدم ، و تؤدي مع طول وقت التعرض لها إلى الإصابة

بالأنيميا و عتامة العين و العقم . و قد يصل الأمر

إلى حد الإصابة بالأورام السرطانية ...

و حذرت الدراسة من أن الأطفال و الشباب أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذه

المخاطرمما قد يؤثر على نموهم, و نصحت بألا يزيد

عدد ساعات التعرض للكمبيوتر عن ساعتين يومياً .


كفانا الله وعافانا منها ......
​
[URL="http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thread?tid=60040537bf1ac21c"]المصدر[/URL]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*لترين بس ياباك

في الجو بشرب 10 

شكرا ع المعلومه المفيده​*


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لترين بس ياباك
> 
> في الجو بشرب 10
> 
> شكرا ع المعلومه المفيده​*



فعلا فى الجو الحر دا الواحد يشرب 100 لتر كمان 
بس لترين كويس كمان للكلى يعنى المعدل الطبيعى و طبعا لو زاد عن كدا يبقة خير و بركة 
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

حلوة المعلومة دى يا باك وانا بشرب كتير برضه

هههههههه

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للنصيحه الرائعه جدا الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

باك

شكراااااا على المعلومة القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة المعلومة دى يا باك وانا بشرب كتير برضه
> 
> هههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكى​




ميرسى يا تاسونى على مشاركتك الجميلة 



​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للنصيحه الرائعه جدا الرب يبارككم​





 ميرسى  على مشاركتك الجميلة 



​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> باك
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومة القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى يا كليمو على مشاركتك الجميلة 
و ميرسى كمان ع المصدر 
ممعلش اصل دا اول موضوع ليا فى الملتقى العلمى والثقافى
​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>



ميرسى يا قمر ع الفراشة الجميلة 






​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ميرسى يا كليمو على مشاركتك الجميلة
> و ميرسى كمان ع المصدر
> ممعلش اصل دا اول موضوع ليا فى الملتقى العلمى والثقافى
> ​



نورت القسم يا باك

واي مساعدة بالقسم حاضر


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2010)

*حلوة المعلومة    المياه ليها فوايد كتيرررررر*
*شكرا على المعلومة*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومه المهمه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## raffy (26 يوليو 2010)

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى كل الامراض دى 
انا هروح اشرب 5 لتر مية واجى ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى باك للتنبية


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يوليو 2010)

*انا بشرب ماية بطريقة غريبة*
*لدرجة ان اكتر من دكتور قالي اعمل تحليل سكر*
*وفي واحد اجزم ان عندي سكر*
*بس الحمدلله مفيش*

*وفي نفس الوقت في ايام بقعد عالكمبيوتر اكتر من 15 ساعة*
*ربنا يستر*
*ههههههه*

*شكرا باك*
​


----------



## christin (26 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي على النصائح الرائعه
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (26 يوليو 2010)

_هو شرب الميه عمتا كويس_
_شكراا على معلوماتك باك تو زيرو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *حلوة المعلومة    المياه ليها فوايد كتيرررررر*
> *شكرا على المعلومة*​





ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة 



​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومه المهمه
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ​






​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى كل الامراض دى
> انا هروح اشرب 5 لتر مية واجى ههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى باك للتنبية



ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رافى على مشاركتك الجميلة 
انا كمان بقيت اشرب مية كتيررررررررررر



 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *انا بشرب ماية بطريقة غريبة*
> *لدرجة ان اكتر من دكتور قالي اعمل تحليل سكر*
> *وفي واحد اجزم ان عندي سكر*
> *بس الحمدلله مفيش*
> ...



طيب الحمدلله جات سليمة 
اصلا شرب المية الكتير حاجة حلو مش وحشة 
ربنا يحميل 
و ميرسى على مشاركتى الجميلة 
​


----------



## MATTEW (26 يوليو 2010)

*فعلا الميه مهمه جدا *

*شكرا علي الموضوع *​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

christin قال:


> *ميرسي على النصائح الرائعه
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*










​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *فعلا الميه مهمه جدا *
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع *​




ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة 







​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 يوليو 2010)

مرسى يا قمر على المعلومات المفيدة ​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى يا قمر على المعلومات المفيدة ​






​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يوليو 2010)

*الف شكر على المعلومة*


*+++*​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى اوى يا قمر
دا انا مش بشرب مايه دا انا بعوم فيها فى الحر دا
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------

